# Allam & Caithness Bond Street London



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have an 1801 pocketwatch in a first instance gold hunting case. I have been advised that this movement was possibly made by Allam & Caithness Bond Street London or Allam & Clements can anyone give me any info on these makers and when they wre manufacturing etc ..


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Do not know anything about it except its absolutely gorgeous-great photos thank you


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> Do not know anything about it except its absolutely gorgeous-great photos thank you


I have been making enquiries and that is when the name Allam & Caithness surfaced. It would appear that this is an attempt by the makers at an early english side movement with a fusee drive. It has been suggested that this is a verge conversion but this is disputed by the fact that the plate has no holes that are not in use or rectangular cut out on the plate where the balance staff passes through the plate also there is no evidence of infill. (See Pic)

It has ruby jewels and a diamond end stone with a silver tompion regulator.

I think it is possible that the maker decided to try using the then new fangled english lever in his original verge design.

The case has another unusual feature being that it has an engine turned finish rare before 1810.( See Pic )


----------

